# Two N.Y. cops killed



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This afternoon two New York cops were shot while sitting in their patrol car. A man approached the car and shot both officers in the head killing one immediately and the other died shortly there after. The gunman ran into the subway and committed suicide.
Goldwing


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder if Sharpton and Jackson will make an appearance and offer their support and condolences?

A tragic event. My heart goes out to their family, friends and NYPD.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I wonder if Sharpton and Jackson will make an appearance and offer their support and condolences?
> 
> A tragic event. My heart goes out to their family, friends and NYPD.


Of course not. The two cops were profiling and just waiting to shoot some poor innocent black kid... with a toy handgun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's a storm brewing and it's going to be of such a magnitude, that it won't likely be soon forgotten.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Tragic, but not unexpected. LEO's need to be on high alert at all times! Thanks to the militant black race baiters, they've all become targets!


----------



## Labradaddy (Sep 6, 2014)

hud35500 said:


> Tragic, but not unexpected. LEO's need to be on high alert at all times! Thanks to the militant black race baiters, we've all become targets!


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> There's a storm brewing and it's going to be of such a magnitude, that it won't likely be soon forgotten.


I fear you may be right with this and it's a crying shame. Not the country in which I grew up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I wonder if Sharpton and Jackson will make an appearance and offer their support and condolences?...


It depends upon the skin color of the two cops, of course. Duh!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I wonder if Sharpton and Jackson will make an appearance and offer their support and condolences?
> 
> SNIP
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> paratrooper said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Sharpton and Jackson will make an appearance and offer their support and condolences?
> ...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

When I decided to make the effort to get my CCW, I really was thinking that I would probably just carry on occasions. Now I'm pretty much thinking that this world is quickly becoming a much more dangerous place. I think now that going unarmed for me is going to be the rare exception.
Goldwing


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

very sad. I pray for the cops family to make it thru this hard time right before Christmas. I think it should be if you do a crime and someone is killed. its a life for a life no jail time. this would stop very soon.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> When I decided to make the effort to get my CCW, I really was thinking that I would probably just carry on occasions. Now I'm pretty much thinking that this world is quickly becoming a much more dangerous place. I think now that going unarmed for me is going to be the rare exception.
> Goldwing


As well it should be. The old adage, "better to have a gun and not need it than to need it and not have it" rings true. So please do carry your chosen sidearm, stay alert, and stay safe.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Good advice, thanks I will.
Goldwing


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> There's a storm brewing and it's going to be of such a magnitude, that it won't likely be soon forgotten.


And its gonna be worse than the Sandy hurricane and the one that hit New Orleans and surrounding area a few year back........

It will, yet again, change America as we know it.............


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Things look like they are going to get a lot more violent before they will calm down. There are way too many people who don't have anything to lose out there. It sure would be nice if we had a leader in the White House.
Goldwing


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Sad that there is so much hatred out there that it would lead to murdering two cops doing a job. Sharpton was calling for the killing of cops in the march in Brooklyn and it seems someone took him up on it. Racism is sure terrible when it would condone murder in cold blood like this "speaking of Sharpton's feelings towards others". The man has no right to ever call the cops for help even if someone is trying to take him out.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

This is only the beginning, as gangs across the country are calling members to continue to hunt down LEO's. All Dept's should be on high alert.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

While they know who the assailant is, they haven't caught him yet, so LEO's have every right to be concerned.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> While they know who the assailant is, they haven't caught him yet, so LEO's have every right to be concerned.


HUH? The coward shot himself. Did I miss something?
Goldwing


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just heard that a police officer was shot and killed in FL., this morning. Supposedly, someone called in a noise complaint and that someone was going around banging on doors to homes.

LE responded, made contact with the suspect, and the officer was shot and killed. Suspect tried to get away in a car but was caught.

Nothing to indicate as of yet, that it had anything to do with what's going on in NY.

http://news.yahoo.com/florida-police-officer-killed-suspect-custody-155058593.html


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The protesters in New York were inciting people to go out and kill cops. Has anyone heard any statements coming from the black militant in the White House, his attorney general or his close confidant the Rev. Al Sharpton? Where's the media outrage? I wonder if the cops will now riot, loot and burn down their own neighborhoods?



> NEW YORK (AP) - Reaction to the fatal shooting of two New York City police officers on Saturday by a gunman who, according to authorities, announced online that he was planning to shoot two "pigs" in retaliation for the police chokehold death of Eric Garner.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> The protesters in New York were inciting people to go out and kill cops. Has anyone heard any statements coming from the black militant in the White House, his attorney general or his close confidant the Rev. Al Sharpton? Where's the media outrage? I wonder if the cops will now riot, loot and burn down their own neighborhoods?


Good point,, maybe they should.

Did you see where some NYPD turned their backs on De Blasio when he was walking by into a building? His cortege should do the same and take some convenient breaks when he wants to use them for his security.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> HUH? The coward shot himself. Did I miss something?
> Goldwing


Nope, my bad, hadn't seen at that time that they had caught up with him.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

> "To link the criminal insanity of a lone gunman to the peaceful protests and aspirations of many people across the country, including the attorney general, the mayor and even the president, is simply not fair," NAACP President Cornell William Brooks said on CBS's "Face the Nation."


Now don't you wish they'd apply that same logic towards the lawful gun owning fraternity when a lone gunman shoots up a school? Bunch of f***'n hypocrites!


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to prison for some of these criminals seem to be the right of passage for them. It also seems that they are taught islamic or the muslim religion. I have said that there seems to be a network of these kind of criminals (notice I don't say people). Gangs and terrorism looks like it brews in the prison system too. Division is what these race baiters want, and what we will end up with will be a "color coded" civil war where innocent people on both sides will be hurt or killed. I just wonder what some of these black thugs think of black cops just doing their jobs? I too tend to carry more often that I used to.


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

That's really going to keep the cops from being trigger happy around black people isn't it? If ZI saw a black man walking up to my squad car, I'd just take my pistol out and shoot him in the head, and ask questions later. These people just fail to see these things through. I say five black guys get shot nationwide this week.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

AjayTaylor said:


> That's really going to keep the cops from being trigger happy around black people isn't it? If ZI saw a black man walking up to my squad car, I'd just take my pistol out and shoot him in the head, and ask questions later. These people just fail to see these things through. I say five black guys get shot nationwide this week.


That is a pretty grim prediction Ajay. I hope that you are wrong, but I am not convinced that you are. Time will tell I guess, but it seems that every time someone gets killed, the next one comes a little bit easier. I sure wish we had a leader that wasn't golfing in Hawaii this week.
Goldwing


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well the news while not surprising, is pretty bad. Two cops in L.A. were shot at in their moving squad car last night. Meanwhile in Florida, a sniper shot at two separate squad cars. I didn't catch any details on either as far as casualties go.
GW


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No one was injured in L.A.... a possible suspect is in custody.


----------

